# Dr. Pierce's Golden Medical Discovery



## jjfever5k (Jun 18, 2013)

I have Four Dr. Pierce's bottles with paper labels, three of them are the "Golden Medical Discovery". They seem to be from different years. Does anybody have any information on how far apart these bottles are? Also approximate worth?
 Thanks!


----------



## botlguy (Jun 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  jjfever5k
> Does anybody have any information on how far apart these bottles are? Also approximate worth?
> Thanks!


 Those bottles look to me to be about 1/16 to 1/8 inch apart.   [8D][8D][8|]
 Sorry ! It's very late, I'm tired and feeling SILLY. [&o]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  jjfever5k
> 
> I have Four Dr. Pierce's bottles with paper labels, three of them are the "Golden Medical Discovery". They seem to be from different years. Does anybody have any information on how far apart these bottles are? Also approximate worth?
> Thanks!


I'd need more information myself. Are they embossed? Are they machine made? Are there labels on the back? Are they all clear glass? Is there mention of the Food and Drug Act (though Pierce skirted that for a while)? Is there an ingredient list?
 I do think I see 11Â½ oz but I'm not sure. 
 If I had to make a guess I'd say 2-4-1-3 for age and from 1910-1950.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 18, 2013)

I would guess these are all machine made.
 Does the seam of the bottle go all the way to the top of the lip?


----------



## jjfever5k (Jun 18, 2013)

The seems do go to the top of the lips on all four bottles


----------



## jjfever5k (Jun 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize


I'd need more information myself. Are they embossed? Are they machine made? Are there labels on the back? Are they all clear glass? Is there mention of the Food and Drug Act (though Pierce skirted that for a while)? Is there an ingredient list?
 I do think I see 11Â½ oz but I'm not sure. 
 If I had to make a guess I'd say 2-4-1-3 for age and from 1910-1950.
 [/quote]

 *All the bottles are embossed on the sides. They read "R.V. PIERCE M.D." on one side and & "Buffalo NY" on the other.
 *No labels on the back
 *All clear glass
 *No mention of Food & Drug act
 *Ingredient list on one bottle (I've included a photo)
 *11 1/2 on all the corked bottles...the screw top looks about the same size but maybe a little less?

 I'm not quite sure what you mean by "2-4-1-3". Is that order from oldest to newest read from left to right? I'd assume the screw top was the newest?

 Thanks!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 18, 2013)

I think I would agree with Eric on the order of age.
 They are all made within the 20th century. 
 Not sure as late as 1950s but they were making that medicine quite late (you may still be able to buy a form of it some places)
 Most of the value is in labels and they need to be in good condition.
 They are common medicines so many labeled examples probably survived. 
 Not rare in labeled form like the Ponds or Warner's.


----------



## jjfever5k (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks guys! I had someone off of the forums ask me about buying these bottles. Any idea what a fair price for both of us would be?
 Thanks...Jason


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 20, 2013)

> Is there mention of the Food and Drug Act (though Pierce skirted that for a while)? Is there an ingredient list?


 More on skirting the F&DA was your BBB. It stated the new style label of 1915 and maybe is had something on the box but not the label that I saw. It did mention alcohol content though.
 It's amazing how useless the act was for such a long time.[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 20, 2013)

If I saw them in an antique store I don't think I would pay more than $20 for all four. Maybe more if you have the boxes.
 Just my opinion of course. They just aren't that rare.


----------

